# Hey "Detroit" Lets Show Our Out Of Town Guest A Good Time!!!!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu will be in the Metro Detroit Area (Dearborn) and would like to meet up with some of the fine BOTL's (chip has to stay home:bn) in the Michigan area He's going to be in town this sunday and would like to have a smoke or two with us. I was thinking of different places Snookers Pool Hall being one of them (what do yall think) Lets see if we can show our out of town guest a good time with a warm welcome to Michigan

Who's available this Sunday for some pool and cigars?:ss:ss

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late):chk
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope we get a nice turnout for Stu to show him how the Detroit crew rolls.

Unfortunately I will be in Boston this week/weekend, so I cant attend- but I will pester you all to show up.

Who's Maurice? :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I hope we get a nice turnout for Stu to show him how the Detroit crew rolls
> 
> *Who's Maurice? * :ss


That the guy that.... Oh nevermind:r:r:r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Pool and cigars?
Note to self.... leave cash in hotel room so Booker can't shark me!

Sounds like fun guys, I'll look at my flights in the morning and give Booker a call with some solid time and location info.:tu

I'll actually be up there Sunday through Wednesday mid-day.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> That the guy that.... Oh nevermind:r:r:r


I dont know who this guy is that you speak of. Sounds like a real derelict :BS


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Pool and cigars?
> Note to self.... leave cash in hotel room so Booker can't shark me!
> 
> Sounds like fun guys, I'll look at my flights in the morning and give Booker a call with some solid time and location info.:tu


Pool and cigars is a option, it's your call your the guest:tu Pleas add your name to the list in bold letters



Mark THS said:


> I dont know who this guy is that you speak of. *Sounds like a real derelict *:BS


That he is but a funny one, real funny one u should know How did you sleep that nite. (ooppss)


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> How did you sleep that nite. (ooppss)


...on my back!:hn


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Depending on timeframe, i'm down. I've got an appt. to drop off a bunch of packed boxes at the in-laws house around 1pm. Should be home around 5ish? I'll keep checking in to see how things develop.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Pool and cigars is Great!
My league days are behind me though.
I'm happy anywhere with a frosty one in one hand and a stogie in the other!

Who's available this Sunday for some pool and cigars?

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. *St. Lou Stu*

It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Depending on timeframe, i'm down. I've got an appt. to drop off a bunch of packed boxes at the in-laws house around 1pm. Should be home around 5ish? I'll keep checking in to see how things develop.


I think my flight lands at 1ish. So I'll be ready around 3ish. Hotel check in and such.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> ...on my back!:hn


Looking at that special pic on the wall:r



ZYA_LTR said:


> Depending on timeframe, i'm down. I've got an appt. to drop off a bunch of packed boxes at the in-laws house around 1pm. Should be home around 5ish? I'll keep checking in to see how things develop.


Ok, I thing he's coming in after 5p anyway, hope u can come.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Still on ship then:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> I think my flight lands at 1ish. So I'll be ready around 3ish. Hotel check in and such.....


Lets call it 4ishss or 5ishhh



Old Sailor said:


> Still on ship then:hn


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets call it 4ishss or 5ishhh *= Booker time*


Im not sure yet if I can come.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Still on ship then:hn


Start swimming now, then :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets call it 4ishss or 5ishhh


I'll give ya a call tomorrow or Thursday and exchange numbers and times and all that schtufff.


----------



## MichMike (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really new to all this....but I know I'd like to get my first herf under my belt. If it's not gonna be to late (I'm an hour and a half away and I do have to work Monday), and the detroit crew will have me, I might be able to make it.

I'll keep watchin' for more details


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Im not sure yet if I can come.


Do what ya can SmokeMan:tu



Mark THS said:


> Start swimming now, then :ss


:rYou cant crack on the OldMan like that. Im going to tell him why were laughing at you so hard



MichMike said:


> I'm really new to all this....but I know I'd like to get my first herf under my belt. If it's not gonna be to late (I'm an hour and a half away and I do have to work Monday), *and the detroit crew will have me, I might be able to make it.*
> I'll keep watchin' for more details


Man if we wil have you, your more then welcome to come. In fact it would be nice to meet you and maybe some of the other new members from michigan. We wont keep you to late (i lie, i lie)


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)

So far I have off of work (so far...) Does Snookers allow cigar smoking?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

MichMike said:


> I'm really new to all this....but I know I'd like to get my first herf under my belt. If it's not gonna be to late (I'm an hour and a half away and I do have to work Monday), and the detroit crew will have me, I might be able to make it.
> 
> I'll keep watchin' for more details


We would be glad to have you. If its too late for you than wait for another Herf. There tends to be a Herf quite often around here. Just keep your eye open.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> 1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
> 2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
> 3. St. Lou Stu
> 4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
> ...


The Snookers in Royal Oak does


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> 1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
> 2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
> 3. St. Lou Stu
> 4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
> ...


This I know for sure YESSSSSSSS:ss:ss:tu We go there just about every Sunday, Maurice, Chip and Myself. I was thining about the one in eastpoint 8 1/2 and kelly. Unless someone want's to do another one. Im open.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm doubtful at best. My wife is in New York this weekend so I'm on dad duty.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

cab28 said:


> I'm doubtful at best. My wife is in New York this weekend so I'm on dad duty.


Babysitter!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Does The Landing Strip in Romulus allow smoking?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> I'm doubtful at best. My wife is in New York this weekend so I'm on dad duty.


B ring them with you, I do



White97Jimmy said:


> Babysitter!


Lets ask jason wife, she can use the practice.:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

cab28 said:


> I'm doubtful at best. My wife is in New York this weekend so I'm on dad duty.


Kids are resilient little creatures, whats a few hours alone gonna do? :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Kids are resilient little creatures, whats a few hours alone gonna do? :ss


Baaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh ah ahahahahaha:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Does *The Landing Strip *in Romulus allow smoking?


The Titty Bar Oh boy your really trying to have a good time. Im not sure aobut them. I havent been there (yet) maybe after the herf I can take you by there. (ok leslie he's an out of town guess I have to show him a good time) Of course I wont have a good time, it's all about you


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Does The Landing Strip in Romulus allow smoking?


:r Ohhhh its gonna be one of those herfs.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The Titty Bar Oh boy your really trying to have a good time. Im not sure aobut them. I havent been there (yet) maybe after the herf I can take you by there. (ok leslie he's an out of town guess I have to show him a good time) Of course I wont have a good time, it's all about you


Uhhhhhh, never been there
I lie too!

I can't go this time, last time I went there was a couple of days before I got married... had to get it out of my system, ya know?


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

I hear the theme music to the movie 'Jaws',...


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, they played that when I was there too..... but those weren't jaws.... I'm pretty sure of it!


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I dont know who this guy is that you speak of. Sounds like a real derelict :BS


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, you don't know me ehhhhhh?

I bet you know the initials _ _ though don't you?:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Uhhhhhh, never been there
> I lie too!
> 
> I can't go this time, last time I went there was a couple of days before I got married... *had to get it out of my system*, ya know?


Hey man just what did you have to get out of your system, r u on business or visting a possible:chkwhile your down here:r

Either way your still cool with me

I how u got it all out:r Man your making this to easy


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey man just what did you have to get out of your system, r u on business or visting a possible:chkwhile your down here:r
> 
> Either way your still cool with me
> 
> I how u got it all out:r Man your making this to easy


g'night fellas, I'm gonna retire before I incriminate myself.


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

What happen?

Where did everyone go?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Stay away from Flight Club. I think the Landing Strip has calmed down a bit. I believe all of the gentleman's clubs in the Detroit area allow cigars.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> g'night fellas, I'm gonna retire before I incriminate myself.


All man I was just getting started Hope you dont go to bed this early when you get here All jokes aside, take care and have a goodnite. We will make sure you have a good time while your in our company:tu GN



White97Jimmy said:


> Stay away from Flight Club. I think the Landing Strip has calmed down a bit. I believe all of the gentleman's clubs in the Detroit area allow cigars.


Oh so u a lil freak2Ic


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I've got to shoot trap in the morning, my last winter league shoot but it looks like I have a free afternoon .I'll keep an eye on the thread for the excitement to build:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> I've got to shoot trap in the morning, my last winter league shoot but it looks like I have a free afternoon .*I'll keep an eye on the thread for the excitement to build*:ss


Im sure it will. GN fellas:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> I'll give ya a call tomorrow or Thursday and exchange numbers and times and all that schtufff.


Current list:

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)

Looks like Snookers Pool Hall unless someone else comes up with something else. Hey outer of towner r u ok with pool (guess I should have ask that1st)


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Current list:

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
5. Jbailey (I know I have nothing going on right now)

Looks like Snookers Pool Hall unless someone else comes up with something else. Hey outer of towner r u ok with pool (guess I should have ask that1st)


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Is this the Snooker in Royal Oak and if so what time? I just sent Booker a PM but I may be able to swing one smoke on depending on time..End of the school year for me so time is important


Jon


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> Is this the Snooker in Royal Oak and if so what time? I just sent Booker a PM but I may be able to swing one smoke on depending on time..*End of the school year for me so time is important*
> 
> Jon


Hey man I/we understand, it's going to be many more herfs this summer. The Snookers im talking about is in EastPoint. We can do the Royal Oak either or is fine with me.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey man I/we understand, it's going to be many more herfs this summer. The Snookers im talking about is in EastPoint. We can do the Royal Oak either or is fine with me.


Thanks Booker. I dont want this planned around me because it is such a slim chance of being able to make it. I'll keep posted and let you know.

I Love to Smoke :dr


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> B ring them with you, I do
> 
> Lets ask jason wife, she can use the practice.:chk


Yeah, i'm sure that would go over well with the wife....kinda like a fart in church..

Baby, can i go herf with the guys.............
.
.
.
Oh, and by the way, can you babysit also so we can go smoking?
.
.
.
Thud.

I'm gonna be late guys, i just woke up......LOL


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Current list:

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
5. Jbailey (I know I have nothing going on right now)
6. ZYA_LTR(most likely)


Eastpointe works for me.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I wanted to plan a few herfs up at the shop I work at this summer. Got a whole downstairs and a private upstairs lounge we can have to ourselves. Lots of great food within a block of the shop too. 

sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> I wanted to plan a few herfs up at the shop I work at this summer. Got a whole downstairs and a private upstairs lounge we can have to ourselves. Lots of great food within a block of the shop too.
> 
> sorry for the thread jack.


No thread jack here. Plan it a lets see what's up. I'm sure it will be done.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> I wanted to plan a few herfs up at the shop I work at this summer. Got a whole downstairs and a private upstairs lounge we can have to ourselves. Lots of great food within a block of the shop too.
> 
> sorry for the thread jack.


 THIS PLACE IS FREAKING SWEET


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
5. Jbailey (in for sure now and bringing a new member on the board)
6. ZYA_LTR(most likely)
7. Jamesb3


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> 1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
> 2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
> 3. St. Lou Stu
> 4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
> ...


Who is that
Dont matter he's welcome anyway


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Hes a new member around here and works at the shop with me. I had my laptop out at the shop and asked if he wanted to go thats why I posted that. 

Sorry for and confusion.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Hes a new member around here and works at the shop with me. I had my laptop out at the shop and asked if he wanted to go thats why I posted that.
> 
> Sorry for and confusion.


No prob, like I said he's welcome welcome welcome (as long as he dont eat as much as me):bn

So what kind of deal do u guys have at the shop??????????:ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So what kind of deal do u guys have at the shop??????????:ss


Come up to the shop and find out.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Come up to the shop and find out.:ss


 Dang I got to ride up to BayCity to fine out, man thats out cold. Dont put it pass me to be there tho. Whats the addy?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Timothy's Fine Tobaccos
115 Center Ave
Bay City


----------



## MichMike (Apr 21, 2008)

Eastpoint? Damn, I almost need the passport for that.

one newbie in

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
5. Jbailey (in for sure now and bringing a new member on the board)
6. ZYA_LTR(most likely)
7. Jamesb3
8. MichMike

What time? I hope it's AFTER NASCAR!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Timothy's Fine Tobaccos
> 115 Center Ave
> Bay City


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Timothy's Fine Tobaccos
> 115 Center Ave
> Bay City


6: Merge onto I-94 W via the ramp on the LEFT. 6.5 miMap Avoid
7: Merge onto I-75 N via EXIT 216A toward FLINT. 108.8 miMap Avoid
8: Take the M-25 E exit, EXIT 162A, toward DOWNTOWN BAY CITY. 0.5 miMap Avoid
9: Merge onto MI-25 E. 2.7 miMap Avoid
10: Turn LEFT onto SAGINAW ST. 0.2 miMap Avoid
11: Turn LEFT onto CENTER AVE. 0.0 miMap Avoid
12: End at 115 Center Ave Bay City, MI 48708-5634  Map
Estimated Time: 1 hour 54 minutes Estimated Distance: 120.33 miles
115 Center Ave, Bay City, MI 48708-5634

Not bad..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MichMike said:


> Eastpoint? Damn, I almost need the passport for that.
> 
> one newbie in
> 
> ...


Were thinking 4ish-5ish


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I love the MI crew (well, most of you anyways:BS). Its gonna be painful to leave.


We're always able to get a good group of guys together within a couple days notice


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I love the MI crew (well, most of you anyways:BS). Its gonna be painful to leave.
> 
> We're always able to get a good group of guys together within a couple days notice


Mark were going to miss you truly and deeply 4sho. We have to have a going away herf 4ya. Im sure Mo will be more then willing to throw it for you Let us know about the date again.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am already on the list to be there but thought I'd say hello! Be my first herf so I'm looking forward to it. See you all Sunday.:tu
James


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Forgot to mention Timothy's Fine Tobacco's, where I also work. Would be awesome to have everyone to the shop for a smoke in May once Dave comes up with a sure date.:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I love the MI crew (well, most of you anyways:BS). Its gonna be painful to leave.
> 
> We're always able to get a good group of guys together within a couple days notice


Mark are you going to post a naughty or nice list or are just going to let us decide for you:chk


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to make it. I need grandma to take my kids for the night. I'm working on it. I'll let you know as soon as I know.

Mike


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mark were going to miss you truly and deeply 4sho. We have to have a going away herf 4ya. Im sure Mo will be more then willing to throw it for you Let us know about the date again.


Late June (between the 27th and 30th probably will be my official 'last day')


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Any chance for a Monday or Tuesday night Herf with ST Lou Stu?:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Any chance for a Monday or Tuesday night Herf with ST Lou Stu?:ss


Are you gonna be in town too?
I'll be around Monday and Tuesday, but much closer to the hotel. I think my meetings are over at 4:30-5ish each day and I'll have to hang for a while at the bar and shoot the shit with the folks there. I can ditch my co-worker.... I'm sure he'll want to do dinner each night, but I'm not interested in that.
He already ruined my visit to Casa Fuente last October.:hn
I'd certainly be up for something though. The hotel and hotel bar are non-smoking though. Any ideas would be entertained though!!:tu

Jesus... did I say though enough?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Are you gonna be in town too?
> I'll be around Monday and Tuesday, but much closer to the hotel. I think my meetings are over at 4:30-5ish each day and I'll have to hang for a while at the bar and shoot the shit with the folks there. I can ditch my co-worker.... I'm sure he'll want to do dinner each night, but I'm not interested in that.
> He already ruined my visit to Casa Fuente last October.:hn
> I'd certainly be up for something though. The hotel and hotel bar are non-smoking though. Any ideas would be entertained though!!:tu
> ...


I may have to be in Windsor for a bit - if I am - the hotel sits on the border - I can meet you somewhere...or visa-versa


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Enjoy fellers. I am outta here for the week. I'll be in Phoenix.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mark, I do not like being represented by a pooping cow.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

cab28 said:


> Mark, I do not like being represented by a pooping cow.


:r You left too early, you didnt get a chance to pile on in the 'kick a man when he's down' exhibition- so you're in the clear.


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello if it after 4/5 I (fulltime) shoud be able. need to know where:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Fulltime said:


> Hello if it after 4/5 I (fulltime) shoud be able. need to know where:ss


It's definately lookin after 4-5 PM now.
I think my flight *LEAVES* St. Louis at 1:30P. I originally thought it landed at DTW at that time.
Location is Eastpointe.... I'll let the Crew chime in with the details on that. I know it's up near St. Clair Shores.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Snookers is on Kelly between 8 & 9 Mile. You can't miss it.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Here you go Guys



http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=1...17B5HF1RGGH1NqrURHzS.TTe1ZhFkfqLHIQEjOe8enQrs-


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Here you go Guys
> 
> 
> 
> http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=1...17B5HF1RGGH1NqrURHzS.TTe1ZhFkfqLHIQEjOe8enQrs-


Sweet thxs SailMan now I might be there on time (; then again ill have the package so the party won't start until we get there, so I will be on time this time (;

Has any1 heard from the Southern Michigan Crew lately (monroe) 
we need2 bridge the gap here.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I just found out I will be able to make it!! I enjoyed the first two herfs a lot. I'm looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sweet thxs SailMan now I might be there on time (; then again ill have the package so the party won't start until we get there, so I will be on time this time (;


I'm gonna bomb you with a GPS so you can't get lost on the way to herfs. That way, you'll have no excuse to be late!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

The wife reminded me i have a soccer game on Sunday, so i might be a no-go, due to in-laws and soccer immediately after. I already lissed last weeks game due to home projects, i gotta make it this week. I'm trying to get my fat arse back in shape, and currently round isn't a good one to have in the midsection.

Damnit.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> I'm gonna bomb you with a GPS so you can't get lost on the way to herfs. That way, you'll have no excuse to be late!


 Me getting lost is never a problem, its those slow azz drivers that always seems2find there way in front of me when I got somewhere2got. 80mph come on my daughter drives that slow. (; If u can't do al least 90-95mph u shouldntbe on the freeway.

Ps. Please don't try this kids (jason) U might hurt yourself LOL....


----------



## MichMike (Apr 21, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> (; If u can't do al least 90-95mph u shouldntbe on the freeway.


:tpd:
:r any speed traps out that way I gotta watch out 4?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MichMike said:


> :tpd:
> :r any speed traps out that way I gotta watch out 4?


All over just make sure u have your seatbelt on...


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but if you guys are free tomorrow...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1609839#post1609839


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm out. I'll try to make the next one.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

It's a no go for me on this one guys.

Sorry


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:sb:sb:sb


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> It's definately lookin after 4-5 PM now.


*So lets call it 6ish.*



Fulltime said:


> Hello if it after 4/5 I (fulltime) shoud be able. need to know where:ss


6ish



MichMike said:


> Eastpoint?


*UPDATE*
1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
5. Jbailey (in for sure now and bringing a new member on the board)
6. ZYA_LTR(most likely)
7. Jamesb3
8. MichMike

Remember guys were now looking at 6p..:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *So lets call it 6ish.*
> 
> 6ish
> 
> ...


Looks like I be able to catch part of this one


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Looks like I be able to catch part of this one


Cool:tu


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Add me to the list. I'll be there too.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

About what time do these last until? I may be able to swing by later if you'll have a new guy


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

CJupdike said:


> About what time do these last until? I may be able to swing by later if you'll have a new guy


I had the same question.... but mine was more like....."What time does Snookers close?"

And... "Will I have a problem getting a cab back to Dearborn?"


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Cab? Booker will fly you back to Dearborn!

I think they are open until midnight, but not 100% sure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CJupdike said:


> About what time do these last until? I may be able to swing by later if you'll have a new guy


Its going to last until the last man leaves & of course we'll have a Old/new/old guy (; Man 2005where have uuuu beennnn.... Cyall there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> And... "Will I have a problem getting a cab back to Dearborn?"


Man stop disrespecting us. U just get here & we'll take care of the rest of it. How fast u got 2&from may be a problem but trust me u will be taking of. 
Do u want me to get u from the hotle (that what I planned) or if u don't trust strangers i'll understand (; Let me know... Y got my # right?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Cab? Booker will fly you back to Dearborn!
> 
> I think they are open until midnight, but not 100% sure.


Sunday maybe 12min but they usually close at 2am.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> Add me to the list. I'll be there too.


*UPDATE*

1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
3. St. Lou Stu
4. White97Jimmy (most likely)
5. Jbailey (in for sure now and bringing a new member on the board)
6. ZYA_LTR(most likely)
7. Jamesb3
8. MichMike
9. Sailchaser(will slide by)
10. 357
11. CJupdike (maybe)

Remember guys were now looking at 6p..


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man stop disrespecting us. U just get here & we'll take care of the rest of it. How fast u got 2&from may be a problem but trust me u will be taking of.
> Do u want me to get u from the hotle (that what I planned) or if u don't trust strangers i'll understand (; Let me know... Y got my # right?


Yeah, I got yer number.
I'll give ya a shout when I touch down.
Reason I mentioned cab is to keep anyone from having to go out of their way. I know Detroit is pretty spread out and you guys are too. Plus.... my company pays for everything while I'm up there, cabs included.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

White97Jimmy said:


> Cab?


As of now I'm out. Wife is in New York this weekend. I've got my son.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Yeah, I got yer number.
> I'll give ya a shout when I touch down.
> Reason I mentioned cab is to keep anyone from having to go out of their way. I know Detroit is pretty spread out and you guys are too. Plus.... *my company pays for everything while I'm up there, cabs included.*


Man I wish I could hit you up for some gas money but my job pays for that (dang) Yes it's busy but were never2busy for a BOTL:tu Im sure we'll make do. What time do u think you'll be ready to roll?

*Again as long as I dont get re-called im with you all day*:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> As of now I'm out. Wife is in New York this weekend. I've got my son.


How old is he? (u prob c where im going with this)


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> How old is he? (u prob c where im going with this)


Booker wants to give him driving lessons


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *What time do u think you'll be ready to roll?*
> 
> *Again as long as I dont get re-called im with you all day*:chk


I'm thinkin 5:30. Plane lands at 4: 20.
After that I just have to get to the hotel, check in, throw my stuff in a pile on the bed, chug a beer, and change shirts. :tu

Don't let me forget my caddy!:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> I'm thinkin 5:30. Plane lands at 4: 20.
> After that I just have to get to the hotel, check in, throw my stuff in a pile on the bed, chug a beer, and change shirts. :tu
> 
> *Don't let me forget my caddy*!:ss



Ok let me know when your leaving the land.:tu


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really looking forward to my first herf. See you all tomorrow, well I mean later on today!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll be off in a hour. head home get some sleep (try2make it to church) pick OldBoy up & I'll cyall later. Gn...


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> How old is he? (u prob c where im going with this)


Hes only 7.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cab28 said:


> Hes only 7.


7! Oh boy that's old enough to hang with the fellas:r
Catch u at the next smoke brother.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OOOOOH SH!TTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!*

I forgot to tell ya my cell isnt working, sometimes I get the call sometimes it goes to VM. Check your pm for my alt no. (work ph) If any1else needs it PM me and i'll shoot it to ya:tu

I'll also send you a text.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 1. Booker(30mins-1hr late)
> 2. Maurice (2-3hrs late)
> ...


Booker, if work pays for your gas, fill up my tanks...I've been spending ~$75 a week just to get to work.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Booker, if work pays for your gas, fill up my tanks...I've been spending ~$75 a week just to get to work.


Ok no prob, but when I got to jail u have to put $300 in my protection account while im locked up


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Talked to Stu mins ago he was at the airport getting ready to board. He'll be here by 5p which should get us to the pool hall by 6p. Maybe 5:02 if I drive fast

Cyall there..............


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just got off the phone with him all is well. He's getting his bags then he's off to the hotel. Im getting dressed and Mo is downstairs waiting so we'll be headed out soon:tu

Ps: Where is [email protected]


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

James and myself are here.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

About to leave my house.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Watching "Night at the Museum" with a 7 year old.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Were here its about 10 of us here so far. every is eating & puffin.... 

Ps. I was only 5mins after 6p so I wasn't late.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Have fun you guys and take care of the MID-Michigan guys:tu Sadly, I'm soupose to study till 4-5 am with very few breaks. Dave I'm comming in to the shop tomorow afternoon!


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Wish I could be there ... nothing goes better with cigars than pool sticks :ss

Too far to drive to eastpointe tonight, we need to organize something halfway between Detroit and Ann Arbor!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jaymz said:


> Too far to drive to eastpointe tonight, we need to organize something halfway between Detroit and Ann Arbor!


R U Serious??? Man we got guys that drove 2.5hrs 2b here (; Man drinks makes some people say some funny stuff. These herfs r starting2get a lil nasty lol.. (& Ron isn't here wow)


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey everyone nice to meet all of you newbies and see the crew. Wish I could have stayed longer but got to be at work at 4am.
:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is how I feel:hn:hn:hn (2beers) Im tired but had a great time Gn..


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm glad I finally made up to a Detroit Herf! Had a blast and got a chance to meet some new faces and see some old ones.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome at my first herf guys. I had a blast!


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Last night was fun. I wish I could have stayed longer :ss I'll definitely try to get around to these more often.


----------



## MichMike (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a great time at the herf last night. Learned a lot and met some very nice people. Hope to be able to do it again soon.

Gotta say thank you very much to the Detroit crew (and Stu) for their wonderful generosity, brought home a few sticks that I can't wait to get my lips on!

Detroit Crew rocks, thanks again.:ss


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

This is my first change to post since last night. I have to say I had a great time, even though I did only won one game of pool. It was nice meeting some new faces. It seems the Detroit crew is expanding to the Lower Penninsula crew. We had guys come from as far as Bay City and East Lansing.

Once again I have to say thanks for the generosity. I enjoyed some great smokes and even got to take a few home too. 

Stu, it was nice meeting you. I hope the Detroit (or LP) crew was able to show you a good time.

I can't wait until the next herf.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

It was a good time last night. Glad to meet a lot of new faces...and some veterans!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

First chance I've had to post since last night... ugggghhhh, work interferes again!:hn
Definitely a good time!
It was great to meet the Detroit crew.:tu
Thanks Booker and Mo for hauling me around, I appreciate it.
I'm just glad I was able to dig us out of that mud hole when we got stuck!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry i missed out on this one fella's. Spent the day at he in-laws helping with the baby shower stuff, and hanging with the father-in-law. Then i had a 6pm soccer game, and believe me, i smelled way to bad to come by afterwards in my soccer digs. Have to hook up next time.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Sorry i missed out on this one fella's. Spent the day at he in-laws helping with the baby shower stuff, and hanging with the father-in-law. Then i had a 6pm soccer game, and believe me, i smelled way to bad to come by afterwards in my soccer digs. Have to hook up next time.


Baby showers and in-laws....you had a better time than anyone at the herf.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> First chance I've had to post since last night... ugggghhhh, work interferes again!:hn
> Definitely a good time!
> It was great to meet the Detroit crew.:tu
> Thanks Booker and Mo for hauling me around, I appreciate it.
> I'm just glad I was able to dig us out of that mud hole when we got stuck!


Sounds like another story evolving here


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

cab28 said:


> Baby showers and in-laws....you had a better time than anyone at the herf.


HAHAHAHAHA.....:hn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Gosh I as just driving down 8 mile and saw this and several guys running like hell


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Sounds like another story evolving here


He lie He lie.



sailchaser said:


> Gosh I as just driving down 8 mile and saw this and several guys running like hell


:rI cought them all:mn


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> He lie He lie.
> 
> :rI cought them all:mn


you the man :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> you the man :tu


Im just he man hanging out with the man.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Gosh I as just driving down 8 mile and saw this and several guys running like hell


Booker, you didn't???? more mud!!!!:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Booker, you didn't???? more mud!!!!:r:r


There all lies


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Booker, you didn't???? more mud!!!!:r:r





DETROITPHA357 said:


> There all lies


**Giggles like a lil girl**


----------

